# Brand New: Questions and advice needed



## trishift (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey all,

I've been struggling with hypo for a few years now. I'm 21 years old and it really has been a struggle what with lazy doctors and all. I just wanted to get some information regarding my numbers:

TSH Value: 2.34 Reference: 0.2-4.00

Anti - TPO (microsomal Ab) Value 477 Reference: <50

I am currently taking synthroid 50 and I did not take the pill the morning of the blood test but I did take it the day before and the days prior.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

How long have you had an official diagnosis?

Do they ever run additional tests such as Free T-4 or Free T-3?

Your TSH is what I consider high for someone who would be properly medicated.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?

How do you feel?


----------



## trishift (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for your reply!

I've had an official diagnosis for about 5 years now. My regular doctor doesn't usually run any extra tests but he referred me to an endo who I believe ran all the relevant tests and since my endo did not call me back the assumption is that everything checked out normal! What is a good range for TSH? I know the reference ranges aren't the most reliable. I haven't had my thyroid ultrasounded either, what would an ultrasound tell me? I am very skinny, 6 feet tall sitting at 130 pounds which seems odd for someone suffering with hypo? Sometimes I don't feel good at all, I get unexplained anxiety and sweaty hands for no reason even though I have never had any social phobias and I'm usually calm and collected. I never feel like eating anything either. Sometimes i feel depressed and hopeless for no apparent reason as well, and all my life i've been a well rounded and happy person so I feel its related to my thyroid as opposed to mental health issues. I struggle to speak all the time, as though words forming in my mind can't be articulated properly and even the thoughts in my mind seem very slow to arrive. I don't feel normal at all and I did have ventricular tachycardia in the past (my doctor said it could be related to the thyroid) which I had an ablation procedure done for.

Thanks again!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

For anyone who tests positive for thyroid antibodies (which are used to diagnose Hashi's, Graves, etc.), an ultrasound is strongly recommended. It checks for nodules, irregularities, and so on. I would call your endo and request a hard copy of your labs. Once you've been diagnosed and are on thyroid meds, TSH should not be used for dosing. Free T3 and Free T4 are the ones to look at.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there. It could be a few weeks until you start truly feeling different/better on the new dose...but some people begin to feel better right away.

You have high antibodies, and those will fight your efforts to feel better.


----------

